
Lessons from a Life in a Chair - weinzierl
https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5152541/Lessons-from-a-Life-in-a-Chair
======
razzimatazz
Enjoyed reading this (perhaps because I agree with it), and matching it to my
15 years of (paid) life in a chair. It stands out to me that every
paragraph/point includes highlighting the situations where it make sense to
forgo that point - and hints at the risks this could bring. i.e. the balancing
act of software development.

What is perhaps missing is a nice general viewpoint on how to approach
testing, with 50 (man-)years of experience.

------
techslave
lovely writing style. bet i'd like this guy IRL.

one error: getting project structure right from day one. this isn’t useful
advice/lesson. the very sr folks know this already and will do it
instinctively. the jr folks don’t know what a correct project structure looks
like, if there even is such a thing. it can’t be gleaned from a koan.

------
DeanCIDLib
Thanks for the comments guys.

